# Bear Grizzly cost $44.95 New; What's it worth now?



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

Like new condition Bear Grizzly 58" 52# 6P569, leather grip. Still has original price sticker of 44.95
I'm not sure how old it is but maybe pre-64? was it when they stopped using leather grips on the Grizz. Has camo limb covers and one rubber tip protector.


----------



## John G (May 25, 2013)

I sold a 40# Zebra wood Grizzly a while on eBay for $112.00. Like an idiot, I did not put a reserve on it nor did I end the auction when I had the chance. It really pissed me off and if given the chance to do it all over again, I never would have sold that beautiful little Grizzly for a measly $112.00. I hope you don't end up like me and just give it away. Unless you really really really need the money, why not just keep it!


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

Your Grizzly is a 1966. I have two or three from that same year and have had others in the past. I would say about $150-$200 tops because of the added leather saddle. Even if it is removed the wood is going to be a different color where it was covered.


----------



## Arrcon (Feb 24, 2013)

Seems these old bear bows aren't worth as much as I would expect. I only shoot compounds right now but love the old bear bows. When I get some money gonna get one. Beautiful piece of functioning art


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

Bowjack said:


> Your Grizzly is a 1966. I have two or three from that same year and have had others in the past. I would say about $150-$200 tops because of the added leather saddle. Even if it is removed the wood is going to be a different color where it was covered.


Google research suggests the leather grips were factory standard till 64 on the grizzly and the grizz was the last with leather. The 63 was a dog leg design with lime green face and this one with deep greenish glass face seems to be the last of the leather grip and first of the new design which has been carried through to this day.


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

John G said:


> I sold a 40# Zebra wood Grizzly a while on eBay for $112.00. Like an idiot, I did not put a reserve on it nor did I end the auction when I had the chance. It really pissed me off and if given the chance to do it all over again, I never would have sold that beautiful little Grizzly for a measly $112.00. I hope you don't end up like me and just give it away. Unless you really really really need the money, why not just keep it!


Yeah mate It's a keeper; I think it's very collectable model and worth at least $300. I think it's the last with leather grip and first of new model design making it a 1963-64 vintage. Original condition with price sticker is worth another hundy.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Yep, I bought one of my brothers a brand new Grizzly in 1978, I know it was more than 44.95...LOL
I think it was about 70-80 bucks. Good lookin Grizzly you got there. I noticed the throat is thicker than the 70's model Grizzlies.
They were called the "workin man's bow" back then. Good shooting bows though. The _Bear Kodiak Hunters_ are going for 175-250 bucks now.


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

Just had another look at the serial number and the first digit I now believe is a 4 and not a 6. This ties in with the bow being a 1964 model when they first used the first digit as the year of manufactured.


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

Curve1 said:


> Yep, I bought one of my brothers a brand new Grizzly in 1978, I know it was more than 44.95...LOL
> I think it was about 70-80 bucks. Good lookin Grizzly you got there. I noticed the throat is thicker than the 70's model Grizzlies.
> They were called the "workin man's bow" back then. Good shooting bows though. The _Bear Kodiak Hunters_ are going for 175-250 bucks now.


Yep it's about 3mm wider in the limbs and riser cut-out is about 22mm opposed to 16mm on the 70's bow; It's also longer overall than the 70's bow @ 1398mm opposed to 1370mm.

The wood is more rose-orangey whereas the 70's is brown and the face of riser has much more depth and angle whereas the 70's has a smoother rounded curve.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

$175 because of its good condition


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

Bear introduced the Grizzly model in 1949. The 1949-63 were 62" AMO with leather grips. In 1964 the leather grip was dropped and the AMO was changed to 58". The 1964 and 65 Grizzly risers were Zebrawood. During the years 1965-69 only all Bear bows serial number began with the year of manufacture. 1965-5 1966-6, etc.The 1966 and 67 Grizzlies bubinga was used in the riser. Besides the different riser wood the 1966 has a noticeably larger grip than the two proceeding years and the 1967. The 1968-70 were a 56" AMO. Begining in 1970 the serial number began with a KR. In 1971 the AMO was switched back to 58" which still remains today. 

1949-58 Grizzlies


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

1959-63 Grizzlies


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

1964-71 Grizzlies


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

Superb collection Bowjack. I think my bow most closely resembles the 3rd from left last picture 64...but has leather grip which may be unusual. The leather grip looks factory made. The limbs are greyling green? (deep olive-grey green) similar to your 3rd from left. Who know's what these bows are worth but I just sold a Red Wing hunter for NZ$375

My Grizzly also has a very large leather arrow protector on the riser much like that on your 63 series picture of bow - 3rd from right. I thinks my bow may be a missing link between 63 and 64...hmmm


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

Killroy,

That would be a 1966 the same as yours as I stated earlier. The piece of leather on your grip is called a bow saddle. Bear and probably other manufactures sold these as an add on bow accessory but they were never standard equipment on any Bear model that I'm aware of. The strike plate on yours [actually just the adhesive backing is present] has been replaced with a earlier model strike plate. The 1964 and 65 Grizzlies had zebrawood risers and brown limb glass. Yours does not. Also, the 1967 had brown limb glass. I believe you were correct in your first post that the first digit of your serial number is a 6 and therefore your bow is a 1966 Grizzly. 

Regards,

Jack


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

I'm guessing you're most likely right there Bowjack. Looking at the strike plate I can see a faint glue line at the bottom-almost flush with the arrow rest carpet. The glue line would be from the missing leather covering over the adhesive backing. I'm still thinking though that the strike plate (backing) is original together with the moss green carpet camo limb covers and camo leather saddle-grip. Could be that when manufactured the maker glued on some older stocked strike plate; I've read they sometimes did this with the coins.


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

Well then, it seems as if you have a very unique 1966 Bear Grizzly with a pre 1963 strike plate adhesive backing and a factory installed bow saddle. You may have a one in a million or you could just have a bow that someone has replaced the original factory strike plate with a earlier model and added the leather bow saddle sometime during the last 47 years.


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

:wink::BrownBear::dancing: We have a saying here "Yeah Right". I bought the bow from a deceased estate and the info was that the bow had been in storage for 30 odd years. That was 5 years ago. I'm thinking...considering the bow still has price sticker on it and the carpet looks like very little use, that either maybe the factory made some Grizz bows like this as a camo hunting bow perhaps for a specific retailer request. Or a retailer made alterations...but that to me seems more unlikely. Also unlikely is for a customer to have made the alterations considering there is little use and the price sticker is still attached...I'm thinking that the bow was bought new, shot a few times then put away without even removing the price sticker. Also I cannot imagine the retailer making such alterations but is a possibility. Very speculative however, but worth some more research into Bear made camo leather saddles.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

You should listen to Jack. 

I personally installed bow saddles like that on many of my bows in the early 70's. A very common add on back then.

Look at the actual factory leather grips in Jack's pics. They wrap the entire riser, not just the back. Saddles are added as grip enhancer. 

http://www.fsdiscountarchery.com/wyandottesoftleatherbowsaddle.aspx

http://www.neet.com/products/accessories.html

You have a '66 that was prepped and personalized for hunting. Bear and many others sold camo covers and saddles.

Looking at your top pic in your last post I believe that may be the backing from a factory side plate. The rug has a groove so it has been shot some.

BTW- the limbs are NOT Grayling green. Grayling green was only used in 1961 (until last year) It is a very distinctive color different than the other greens used by Bear.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Killjoy said:


> ...I'm thinking that the bow was bought new, *{the saddle and limb covers bought at the same time and installed by the customer much like many of us did back then}*... shot a few times then put away without even removing the price sticker. Also I cannot imagine the retailer making such alterations but is a possibility. Very speculative however, but worth some more research into Bear made camo leather saddles.


Edited

You are reaching hard for value that isn't there.


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

dan in mi said:


> Edited
> 
> You are reaching hard for value that isn't there.


Oh sorry! I thought I was just being inquisitive/investigative. Value is perception I think and I rather like the leather grip, the price sticker; And overall it would be hard to find a bow of this vintage with such little use. Yeah perhaps I presume some value not seen by others but I'm not offering it up sale; Just figuring out info about these bows. Thanks! I've learned lots.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

its a nice 1966 grizz with a bubinga riser and grey glass.its not really rare as a collectable but a great shooter with a great story.Bowjack knows his stuff for sure.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Killjoy said:


> Oh sorry! I thought I was just being inquisitive/investigative. Value is perception I think and I rather like the leather grip, the price sticker;


I would have completely agreed with you until you until this phrase came up *We have a saying here "Yeah Right". * Maybe it means something different in NZ but up here that implies you think someone is blowing smoke up your channel. You were getting great info on a great bow, but you appeared to be doubting every word at every step. 

In reasearching Bear bows a Google search is not your friend. There are alot of twists and turns in Bear history and 90% of the online info is a bit from here or there taken out of context. There are many knowldegable collectors that are willing to share their info (Jack being one) and you should listen to them. If someone is blowing smoke it will get corrected quickly.

I try to keep up on Bear bows for two reasons 1) I grew up with them since they are from my home state 2) I run into them alot {see #1} and try to get the collectibles in the hands of collectors and the shooters in my hands, so I have a fairly high level knowledge of the Bear models, but not enough to doubt Jack, Nolz and some others.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

Who knows what it may be worth in NZ.


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

dan in mi said:


> I would have completely agreed with you until you until this phrase came up *We have a saying here "Yeah Right". * Maybe it means something different in NZ but up here that implies you think someone is blowing smoke up your channel. You were getting great info on a great bow, but you appeared to be doubting every word at every step.
> 
> Yeah I was thinking you read what I said the wrong way. "Year Right" was referring to the possibility of the bow being unique or as Bowjack said "one in a million" which I think was a bit tongue in cheek if you get my meaning. I said yeah right with a grin on my face and to a larger part was referring to my own wrong perceptions of possibilities. Yeah right is used in good humour here. We don't take offense very easily...cheers


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

4nolz said:


> Who knows what it may be worth in NZ.


I've just sent pics off to a fella here interested after I told him I'd think of selling for $450. Worth thinking about German buyers as well particularly with a valuable exchange rate. I've seen a Vintage Bear Bow replica site in the States selling new made replicas for over $600


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

It's all good then.


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

Yes of course. :smile: We have billboards here having a laugh at everything with Yeah Right. On a more serious note; I have a very nice Stemmler Monarch 64 AMO 45# But no search results or any info forthcoming here. I think I like this bow more than the Bear. I'm thinking it's an 80's bow. One would have thought there would be something about it on google; Or the bow community would know something. I bought it for $80 bucks and reckon you couldn't build one for 10x that.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Stemmler is a good name, but not high in demand as far as I know.


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

On ebay there is currently a 65 grizz tiger wood asking $300 from a collector/bow seller claimed as rare. I'm not sure I find the tiger wood quite so appealing but is a must have I guess for any grizz collection. This design series is my favourite in terms of style wood quality and my perceived knowledge of performance.


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

i bet it's worth a small fortune to somebody.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

The 65 zebra woods are desirable so they command a premium. Not $300 though unless it is pristine with labels etc...


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

Hi dan; can you give me a value you think on this vintage bow, I guess it's a mid-late 50's?


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks like a Kodiak special? Depends on specs not valuable in US really.


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

FG379A 62" 45# Left hand; limbs are very nice looking. I reckon its worth $250 here just to hang on the wall as a nice piece. Too long to ship though.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Get a close up of the riser coin, limb silkscreens and specs.

Those cream limbs are throwing me. I wish I had my limb/riser color chart with me. 

I'm thinking a '59 K special. Maybe '60. I'm not sure what years had the two tone riser.


----------



## John G (May 25, 2013)

Bar far the best way IMHO to find out what your bow is worth is to put that baby on eBay. Like I already posted, I found out fast that others did not place as much value in my beautiful 40# Zebra Wood Grizzly as I did.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

A better method is to positively ID what you have and do a competed auction search. The you don't risk giving it away.


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

I haven't got a picture of specs but its 62" 45Lbs


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

John G said:


> Bar far the best way IMHO to find out what your bow is worth is to put that baby on eBay. Like I already posted, I found out fast that others did not place as much value in my beautiful 40# Zebra Wood Grizzly as I did.


Lots of buyers looking for cheap bargains and your best buyer may be too late; I put my top price and wait; Maybe do a cheaper deal later with an interested buyer.


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

dan in mi said:


> Get a close up of the riser coin, limb silkscreens and specs.
> 
> Those cream limbs are throwing me. I wish I had my limb/riser color chart with me.
> 
> I'm thinking a '59 K special. Maybe '60. I'm not sure what years had the two tone riser.


Nice condition two! both colours and silk screen; A 59 k special looks a piece of art those inlay's


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

Got pic's of specs


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

dan in mi said:


> Get a close up of the riser coin, limb silkscreens and specs.
> 
> Those cream limbs are throwing me. I wish I had my limb/riser color chart with me.
> 
> I'm thinking a '59 K special. Maybe '60. I'm not sure what years had the two tone riser.


I think they look light-olive rather than cream


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

Oh..silly me thats laminated riser not inlays! Could be maple maybe, or would that be too springy? I thought dan you were referring to two tone limbs. brown back light olive front.


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

It's a 59-60 Grizzly similar to Bowjacks earlier pictures.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

I was thinking the upper limb silkscreen.

The copper coin says '59. Nice bow.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

there must be a huge difference in percieved value in NZ vs US.I think Bowjack probably has left the thread due to the snarkiness (mispercieved possibly).This bow like the other is not particularly valuable rare or collectable (U.S.) they made 100s of thousands of grizzlies.This bow is a decent hunting weight but $150 max US market.Sorry if that offends but opinions are like youknowwhat and your personal value is all that matters.


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

4nolz said:


> there must be a huge difference in percieved value in NZ vs US.I think Bowjack probably has left the thread due to the snarkiness (mispercieved possibly).This bow like the other is not particularly valuable rare or collectable (U.S.) they made 100s of thousands of grizzlies.This bow is a decent hunting weight but $150 max US market.Sorry if that offends but opinions are like youknowwhat and your personal value is all that matters.


Nothing much offends here with a sense of humour. There is no bow history in NZ, and most things imported acquire double or more value because it takes a lot of time and some expense to source and import. There is a 25% cost increase with exchange rates and another 30% cost in shipping. Then the importer likes to make a small profit if he is selling. Same goes for buyers all around the world that don't have their own bow industries. Bows can be hard to source because most sellers don't think of the international market or are unwilling to ship overseas. There is potentially an online international bow listing business for bow sellers in the US to get greater value.


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

could be a real niche market if someone could find a way to buy cheap here import and re-sell.I know 7-10 years ago supermags were a dime a dozen on ebay and were wildly popular in the UK and guys were buying, shipping (shorter) and reselling at excellent profits.


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

dan in mi said:


> I was thinking the upper limb silkscreen.
> 
> The copper coin says '59. Nice bow.


Doesn't appear to be other screen print. I presume you mean like "Bear Grizzly Glass Powered". Yeah nice bow but too long to ship here unless eshopex can ship for me? Their calculator gives a cost of $78. But I know USPS won't ship over 60" long. Maybe other shipper like Fedex can ship. Current bid on this bow is $79


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

4nolz said:


> could be a real niche market if someone could find a way to buy cheap here import and re-sell.I know 7-10 years ago supermags were a dime a dozen on ebay and were wildly popular in the UK and guys were buying, shipping (shorter) and reselling at excellent profits.


I think also with a run of movies depicting hero archery characters there is some romance with the traditional bow, some guy's like a self defense weapon for inhouse security. We have strict firearms rules here so bow's are easier to possess. We also have good hunting and these bows are so much lighter to carry in the mountains than compound. Traditional hunting here is lots of walking and stalking; No tree stands or blinds. The crossbow is another but costly option. Very expensive with new technology now.


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

Would you like the link to this bow dan

Auction closes June 11


----------



## Golfbuddy45 (Jun 23, 2010)

Killjoy said:


> On ebay there is currently a 65 grizz tiger wood asking $300 from a collector/bow seller claimed as rare.


On eBay these days it seems the NORM for people posting anything a few years old as being "RARE" or "VINTAGE" :mg: yet you will see a dozen of the same bow for sale at the same time :embara: 

What is the saying, "FOOL ME ONCE - - - - -FOOL ME TWICE ?? " 

GB45


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

oh but it's a Bear bow of old vintage; it has to be worth a small fortune to somebody.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks but no, not what I am looking for. The price will jump in hte last hour.... There is another 59 Grizz there too. An earlier version with no coin.


----------



## Brainflex (Oct 21, 2006)

Anyone remember adverts like this? NSFW

http://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/full/269814164.jpg


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

Brainflex said:


> Anyone remember adverts like this? NSFW
> 
> http://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/full/269814164.jpg


Thats a nice Bear...chested bower!

Hears the new value of a $45 bow at 5% annual inflation after 50 years....$515. Approximately.


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

Bowjack said:


> Well then, it seems as if you have a very unique 1966 Bear Grizzly with a pre 1963 strike plate adhesive backing and a factory installed bow saddle. You may have a one in a million or you could just have a bow that someone has replaced the original factory strike plate with a earlier model and added the leather bow saddle sometime during the last 47 years.


Oh look! Here is another one with original factory side plate same as mine. Or did someone replace the a new one with an older model one... There's no plausible reason to do so IMHO. There's probably many more out there exactly the same.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

You have to look at them closer. There a few years that are the same general shape and size, but three line, four line and five line (Maybe only two of those) I don't know those details but I know they are out there. The true collectors know them.


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

Just won a Shakespeare Kaibab for $125. Most beautiful wood I've seen! Laminated with tiger wood centre which faces on the site window and bow riser faces. Looks like the bowmaker selected and matched the woods. A keeper for my little collection. I've just sanded down a Grizz ready to varnish; Not sure what the best varnish process would be but perhaps a wipe on with soft cloth would be best ??


----------



## Bowjack (Mar 28, 2007)

Killjoy said:


> Oh look! Here is another one with original factory side plate same as mine. Or did someone replace the a new one with an older model one... There's no plausible reason to do so IMHO. There's probably many more out there exactly the same.
> View attachment 1684768



Looks like a 1961 Kodiak Magnum to me and the strike plate would be original. You still have a one in a million 66 Grizzly so don't worry. 

By the way that is zebrawood in the sight window of the Kaibab. Different species than tiger wood. 

Regards,

Jack


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

the zebrawood I beam construction in the Skakespeare surprised me I didnt realize they did anything very fancy in those bows


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

Bowjack said:


> Looks like a 1961 Kodiak Magnum to me and the strike plate would be original. You still have a one in a million 66 Grizzly so don't worry.
> 
> By the way that is zebrawood in the sight window of the Kaibab. Different species than tiger wood.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jack you're quite right. I have another bow on my mind thinking of tiger wood! I read the Kaibab was a top line model to compete against the Bear. Cost $76 new around 1970. What's it worth now? NZ$500 I reckon but such a nice bow very worth keeping as the pride of my small collection.








http://shakespearearchery.blogspot.co.nz/2012/10/the-kaibab.html


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

Hey Jack! It's ready for any old stryke plate of my choosing But the original was a plastickon plate n arrow rest. I have a spare Flipper Rest hmm not sure what would be best. Could glue on some leather with water-based craft glue that won't leave any permanent markings.


----------



## Killjoy (May 4, 2013)

1966 bear griz sold for US$44.95 now sold 2013 NZ$440


----------

